# APPLES?



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

My kids are the worst for taking a bite or 2 from a apple n then leaving it sit somewhere and for some reason cali is obsessed with them she loooves them walks around with the whole thing crunching away. the others will try and play with them like they are balls but dont get down with them like cali does. Is it ok for her to have apples like that? I could take them away from her but we have a huge apple tree in the yard do I need to worry when those fall off every year ?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Clyde loves apples. I have fed them whole apples before. Apple seeds do contain a cyanide compound but it would be really hard to eat enough of them to cause a problem.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

good to know, thats the only concern i really had was the seeds  thank you


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

Pinkie loves em.
I core them for her, but haven't had any problems when she steals one and eats it whole.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

we have an apple tree and all of our dogs have eaten them when they drop lol and they're all ok and healthy.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki loooooves his fruits and veggies. He sits and waits for me to share when I am cutting up bell peppers and broccoli. I always share my apples with him but never seeds.


----------



## cyrus84 (Dec 14, 2010)

I was told that it's good to bring sliced apples on longs walks to help rehydrate your dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the cianide compound comes from the seeds so if you can take the seeds out or don't let her get all the way down to the core


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Bogart and Riley get apple slices. I donot give the stem or the core. they have been getting them since I had them on Raw (Riley and Spazz) and Bogart gets them as a special treat..he LOVES them just as much as Riley does


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine love all kinds of raw/cooked fruits and veggies (except grapes). Fat Boy will even steal potatoes out of the potato bin when I am not looking.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I heard your not supposed to give dogs grapes?? Is this true?? That it can kill them??? Sorry I'm not highjacking the thread lol just as long as we're on the topic of fruits lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya I was told grapes are a no no as well , they are toxic to alot of animals I know they were on my lizards do not feed list as well.


----------



## JimSG74 (Dec 29, 2010)

Grapes are very toxic to dogs, yet no one has been able to determine which compound in the grapes cause the problems. When too many grapes (or raisins for that matter) are consumed by dogs they can go into renal failure and die. When my wife was a vet tech she dealt with it on several occasions along with cocoa poisoning and a few other foods. The vet she worked with was part of a study trying to identify what makes the grapes but no one compound was found to be the culprit.


----------



## jahncrish (Feb 5, 2011)

Apples are high in fiber and is a good nutritious food for dogs.The only problem is that apples contains seeds which are harmful for dogs.I give my dogs with apple slices in the morning and afternoon..Some dogs like red apples while others prefer tart green apples.

Best diets review


----------

